#  Krankheiten >   Herzrasen, Herzstolpern und Atemnot >

## Hagen_71

hallo ... ende januar hatte ich einen grippalen infekt, aber nicht die ganz böse grippe. im rahmen dieses infektes kam es bei mir zu einer art angst- oder panikattacke, mit luftnot, starkem schwindel, hitzewallungen usw. nach der antibiotischen versorgung und ruhezeit blieben allerdings gewisse symptome, wie unruhe, herzklopfen, herzstolpern, übermäßiges schwitzen (vor allem nachts), stechen in der linken brust, schwindel, das gefühl, dass mir jemand auf der brust sitzt und mir die kehle zuschnürt usw. mein hausarzt plädierte für eine herzmuskelentzündung und verschrieb mir ruhe. um etwas mehr klarheit über diese diagnose zu bekommen ließ ich mich stationär untersuchen (ekg, langzeit ekg, herzecho, großes blutbild). die untersuchungen blieben ohne befund. da aber die symptome blieben und sich sogar verstärkten, zudem richtiggehende attacken auftraten, innerhalb dieser ich glaubte, dass mein herz aufhört zu schlagen, besuchte ich noch einen herzspeziaqlisten und einen kardiologen. auch hier jeweils ohne befund. nur der kardiologe hatte die stolperer im langzeit-ekg festgestellt (ich hatte eine attacke), befand sie aber nicht lebensbedrohlich. lunge wurde auch untersucht, ohne befund. nun, fast zwei monate später, ich war bei allerlei fachärzten, habe ich noch immer eine umfassende symptomatik. innere unruhe, die sich bis zur atemnot ausweitet. darin dann herzklopfen, manchmal herzrasen und insbesondere die aussetzer des herzens bzw. die stolperer. nächtliches schwitzen (unregelmäßig), kalte füße (unregelmäßig), atemnot, das gefühl mir schnüre jemand den brustkorb ab, klos im hals, stechen in der linken brust ... ich bin zudem ein mensch, der sich viel bewegt, auch beruflich. nun allerdings bin ich kaum körperlich belastbar. bis vor einem dreiviertel jahr war ich auch regelmäßig laufen. ich arbeite als erlebnispädagoge mit großen gruppen, zuweilen 12 - 14 stunden täglich, nur meine psychische belastbarkeit ist gleich null. die geringsten unstimmigkeiten bringen mein herz und mich zum aus dem rhythmus laufen, wie eine art übersensibilisierung des gesamten nervensystems und des körpers. es fühlt sich an, als wäre ich auf einer gesemtirritation meiner selbst hängen geblieben. und die angst, dass das herz irgendwann aussetzt, bei all diesen stolperern ... vielleicht gibt es auch experten, die einen rat wissen ... ich bin so ziemlich am ende...  *habe nun mein kranksein einmal chronisch und inhaltlich organisiert. vielleicht hat noch jemand eine schlaue idee. mein lebenshaus bricht gerade weg. (hatte alles in einer schönen tabelle ... hmmm ... die datumsangabe ist immer der anfang -bis zum nächsten datum-, alles darauffolgende entsprechend symptome, arztbesuche, medikation und sonstige auffälligkeiten.)*  Erlebnispädagoge, Partnerschaft und Kind (Seit einem knappen Jahr.)  Keine besonderen Erkrankungen innerhalb der letzten 7 Jahre (außer kleinerer Unfälle, kaum Krankschreibung).  Zunehmende Belastung am Arbeitsplatz und kleinere Strittigkeiten innerhalb der Beziehung.  Körperlich und Geistig recht fit (gewesen).  Borreliose Test im November 2008, negativ (danach keine Zecke). HIV-Test im Dezember 2007, negativ (Sowohl meine Partnerin als auch ich).   *Datum* *Symptome* *Arztbesuch* *Medikation* *Sonstiges* Mitte Dezember 2008 Erkältung  Tee, Vitamine, Dampfbad Raucher 19. Januar 2009 Grippaler Infekt  Thymiantee, Schüßler Salze (ferrum phosphoricum) Raucher 21. Januar 2009 Fortsetzung Infekt (Halsschmerzen, Husten, Schnupfen, Kopfschmerzen) Hausarzt (Erster Besuch nach Umzug) (Krankschreibung) Ruhe, Thymiantee, Paracetamol, GeloMyrtol forte, Hustensaft (Spitzwegerich), Contramutan, Schüßler Salze (ferrum phosphoricum) Einstellen des Rauchens 25. Januar 2009 (Abend) Kreislaufbeschwerden in kurzer Folge ca. 5 min (Schwindel, Herzrasen, Atemnot, Schwitzen), Unruhe bleibt und starke Sensibilisierung, Kaum Schlaf über die Nacht  Keine Medikamente, nur noch Tee und Wasser Hohe Empfindlichkeit gegen Geräusche und Lautstärke. Gereiztheit. 26. Januar 2009 Leichter Schwindel, Unruhe, Schwitzen, Gesamtunwohlsein, Gliederschmerzen, starker Husten (Verschleimung der Bronchien mit grauem Auswurf), Fieber Hausarzt (Krankschreibung, Körperliche Reaktion auf geschwächten Organismus) Antibiotikum (Tavarnic) bis einschließlich 02. Februar, Schüßler-Salze (ferrum phosphoricum) Viel Schlaf, kleinere Spaziergänge – Geringe Verbesserung des Gesamtbefindens. (Hin und wieder eine Zigarette) 05. Februar 2009 (Nacht) Atemnot, Engegefühl, Brustpanzer, starke Unruhe, starker Schwindel, Herzrasen, Herzstolpern, starkes Schwitzen (Nacht) Hausarzt (Vertretung) EKG und Lungenfunktion. EKG weißt Unklarheit auf. Nach Blutbild kein Hinweis auf Infarkt. Lungenfunktion geschwächt.  Weiterhin hohe Gereiztheit und Sensibilität gegen Alles und Jeden. 09. Februar 2009 Gesamtbeschwerden unverändert (Grundsymptome des Infektes sind zurückgegangen) Hausarzt, EKG in Ordnung, Verdacht auf Herzmuskelentzündung. Röntgen der Lunge und des Herzens. Unauffällig.  Ruhe, Ibuprofen 600 (nicht eingenommen), Schüßler Salze (ferrum phosphoricum und magnesium phosphoricum) Zunehmende Unsicherheit bis Angst. Rauchen endgültig eingestellt. 12. Februar 2009 Das Gefühl, die Symptome wie: Abgeschlagenheit, Unruhe, Herzrasen, Herzstolpern, Schwitzen, Schwindel, Stechen in der linken Brust usw. verstärken sich. Kalte Füße, Mundtrockenheit. Blähbauch und Rumoren im Magen (ordne ich dem Schlucken von Luft zu) Einweisung ins Krankenhaus, Verdacht auf Herzmuskelentzündung… Blut- und Urinuntersuchung, EKG, Herzecho, Langzeit- und Belastungs-EKG – Keine Auffälligkeiten Keine Medikamente Aufenthalt bis Montag, 16. Februar 17. Februar 2009 Symptomatik im Grundsatz unverändert. Dazu verstärkte Sorge, da keine eindeutige Diagnose. Hausarzt. Überweisung zum Neurologen. Weiterhin Ruhe, da Herzmuskelentzündung dennoch nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann. Vom Neurologen Diazepam und ein Gespräch zu Eventualitäten von Stress. Schüßler-Salze (Eisen und Magnesium) Weiterhin viel Schlaf. Zudem Verstärkung der Magenprobleme. (Blähbauch, Magenkrämpfe, Durchfall) Ekzem an den Ohren.  20. Februar 2009  Herz- und Gefäßzentrum. EKG, Herzecho. Ohne Befund.   26. Februar 2009 Primärsymptome: Unruhe, Herzrasen, Herzstolpern, Schwindel, Abgeschlagenheit. Sekundärsymptome: Ekzem an den Ohren, Magenprobleme, Kalte Füße, starkes Schwitzen. Hausarzt. Gesundschreibung mit Hinweis auf Kopfsache.   02. März 2009 Herzattacke auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. Herzrasen, Stechen in der Brust, Herzstolpern, Atemnot. Kardiologe. Herzecho, Langzeit-EKG. Stolpern nicht bedrohlich. Empfehlung von Beta-Blockern (Keine Einnahme) Baldriantropfen, Schüßler-Salze Arbeitsaufnahme 06. März 2009 Erkältung / Infekt Hausarzt (Wechsel) Erneute Krankschreibung bis 13. März. Großes Blutbild inkl. Schilddrüse und Chlamydien  Antibitikum Doxy Zunehmender Verdacht, dass meine Verdauung nicht stimmt. Kopfschuppen. 13. März 2009 Unter den Nägeln (Fuß- und Fingernägel) immer wieder wie winzige Blutergüsse, längs. Aussehen wie kleine Eisensplitter. (Daumen linker Hand, kleiner Finger rechter Hand und mittlerer Zeh linker Fuß. Wächst heraus.  Hausarzt Blutbild in Ordnung, Hinweis auf eine ausgestandene Chlamydieninfektion Natrium Chloratum gegen die Herzsymptomatik Setze Milchprodukte ab 16. März 2009    … bis 29. März 2009 Aktuelle Symptome: Schwindel in unterschiedlicher Ausprägung. Atemirritationen. Ständige Unruhe mit stellenweise Herzirritationen. Blutdruck fällt und steigt laufend zwischen 100 zu 70 und 150 zu 90, Puls zwischen 60 und 80. Belastungspuls (schnelles Gehen im Gelände) bei 120. Zuweilen Herzstechen. Abgeschlagenheit, Müdigkeit. Scheinbar Milchzuckerunverträglichkeit (Blähung, Magenkrämpfe). Kalte Füße und immer wieder Schwitzen. Ekzem am Ohr. Mundschleimhautirritationen, Kopfschuppen. Pilzbefall. Gereiztheit, Übersensibilisierung. Hin und wieder Augentränen und Brennen. Leichter Infekt. In Aussicht stehende Arztbesuche: Radiologe / Internist – Schilddrüse. Psychologe / Neurologe – Psychovegetative Störung. Allergologe – Magen- und Hautreaktionen Aktuelle Medikation: Schüßler-Salze (ferrum phosphoricum, magnesium phosphoricum), Baldriantropfen, Natrium Chloratum Wiederaufnahme der Arbeit mit 12 Stunden Tag, Abmahnung wegen verspätetem Krankenschein (1 Tag).  22. März 2009 Entlassung, 25. März erneute Krankschreibung. Umstellung meiner Ernährung auf Sojaprodukte. Ernährung ansonsten ausgewogen: Fisch, Vollkorn, Obst, Gemüse, Wasser, Tee usw.

----------


## Virusinchen

Hallo Hagen,
das sieht nach einer Störung der Schilddrüse aus. Lasse sie bitte ganz genau untersuchen. http://books.google.de/books?id=Z_HT...ummary_r&cad=0
Die Schilddrüse steuert unter anderem das Herz, den Wärmehaushalt, Energiebedarf der Zellen (Eiweiß,Kohlenhydrate,Fette)
Wichtige Blutuntersuchungen: TSH, freie Werte wie fT3 und Ft4, TPO-Test, Trak-Test, Ultraschall der SD(inhomogen Struktur,Wassereinlagerung,Schrumpfung der SD wären Anzeichen für eine chron. SD-Entzündung-Hashimoto Thyreoiditis

----------


## Hagen_71

hallo virusinchen, danke für deine antwort. war vorhin beim arzt (ärztin), großes blutbild inkl. schilddrüse, alles in ordnung, top werte. kann dennoch die schilddrüse ursache sein, also versteckt und unerkannt? ... also, bin dauerhaft wie aufgezogen, also latent unruhig. in belastungssituationen (ob körperlich oder psychisch) kippt es dann in die nächste stufe, also klos im hals, atemnot, schwitzen, herzklopfen, herzstolpern, schwindel und noch mehr unruhe. ... hmmm  :Huh?:  ...

----------


## Muschel

Hallo Hagen,  
weißt Du welche Schilddrüsen-Parameter genau untersucht wurden? Ein TSH-basal alleine ist nicht genug.   
Wurde Deine Schilddrüse mal mit Ultraschall und Szintigraphie untersucht?  
LG, Andrea

----------


## Hagen_71

hallo andrea, danke dir ... puhhh ... mir genügte die auskunft, dass das blutbild nichts bedenkliches aufgewiesen hat. habe unterhalb des kehlkopfes auch einen unangenehmen druck, als drückte ich einen finger an dieser stelle in den hals. habe es bisher für einen klos gehalten bzw. eine überreizung durch das ewig nervöse schlucken innerhalb der unruhephasen. und nun ... gehe ich und lasse meine schilddrüse noch mal näher untersuchen :Huh?:  ich bin dieses arztgerenne so unsagbar müde. man sollte einfach nicht krank werden, das ist wohl die beste heilungsmethode.

----------


## dreamchaser

Wenn sich im Blut keine Auffälligkeiten der Blutwerte der Schilddrüse zeigen, dann kann man weiter nachschauen, aber es bringt nicht so viel, da die Stoffwechsellage der Schilddrüse ausgeglichen ist, d.h. keine Über- oder Unterfunktion zeigt.
Du solltest dich nochmals kardiologisch vorstellen, damit hier weiter abgeklärt wird. 
Wenn man auch hier nichts findet, dann könnte auch noch in Betracht kommen, dass etwas psychisches zu diesen körperlichen Symptomen führt. Aber das steht erst im Raum, wenn alles organische abgeklärt ist - nur schonmal zum weiterdenken.

----------


## Hagen_71

hallo dreamchaser, danke für die antwort. ich war am freitag noch einmal beim internisten, herzecho und belastungs-ekg, alles in ordnung. hinsichtlich schilddrüse sagte er, wenn die werte in ordnung seien, dann gäbe es auch keinen grund weiter in die tiefe zu suchen. bin gestern einfach mal 6 km in einem straffen tempo gegangen. bin zwar ins schwitzen gekommen, aber nicht so, dass ich unterwegs ausruhen musste, weil es nicht mehr ging. und danach ging es mir recht gut, so vom allegemeinbefinden. dann reagiere ich seit einigen tagen oder eins zwei wochen (es hat sich eingeschlichen) ganz sensibel auf milchprodukte (ohne gleich von einer allergie zu sprechen) mit blähbauch, krämpfen, durchfall. ohne milchprodukte ganz normal. 
nachdem ich nun mein herz seit monaten untersuchen ließ ... habe ich etwas sorge, dass ich mich jetzt ebenso intensiv auf meine schilddrüse stürze ... und mich selbst und andere nun damit verrückt mache. was wären denn weitere klassische anzeichen für eine schilddrüsenfunktionsstörung :Huh?:  vielleicht ist es ja tatsächlich der kopf, da hätte ich wenigstens endlich mal etwas greifbares.

----------


## dreamchaser

Da bei dir ja offenbar keine Schilddrüsenfunktionsstörung vorliegt, solltest du dich damit wirklich nicht verrückt machen.
Die Reaktion auf Milchprodukte sollte sich allerdings nochmal ein Magen-Darm-Spezialist anschauen.

----------


## Hagen_71

hallo dreamchaser, kann es sein, dass all meine symptome auf ein "aus der bahn sein" meiner psycho-vegetativen regularien hinweisen. habe mir nun eine pulsuhr (brustgurt) gekauft. laufe meine 6 km weiterhin (also straffes gehen im berg und tal gelände), durchschnittspuls 116. denke (als laie), dass ich, wäre es das herz, dort einen anderen wert hätte. oder :Huh?:  habe mir mein letztes halbes jahr mal angesehen. körperliche symptome häuften sich. zucken des auges, finger, hand. schmerzen im arm. unruhiger schlaf, geringere belastbarkeit. auch häuften sich kritische situationen mit meinem arbeitgeber und innerhalb meiner partnerschaft. insbesondere stelle ich fest, dass mein (herz) puls hochsensibel reagiert. es genügen erdachte situationen (gedanken an einen streit oder an die nächste schulklasse, den nächsten arbeitstag von 14 stunden und wie dieser inhaltlich zu füllen ist, oder oder. stelle diese übersensibilisierung überall dort fest, wo ich in früheren zeiten eher resolut damit umgehen konnte. nun reagiert mein kreislauf in ungewohntem maße. insbesondere wenn ich mich körperlich betätige und zusätzlich in eine stresssituation gerate, auch wenn es nur stressige gedanken sind, dann reagiert das herz auch mit stolperern. kann von diesen auf und abs auch mein schwindel herrühren? danke und grüße, hagen
... naja, dann ist ja noch der umstand mit der laktose-intoleranz. die daraus hervorgehenden (möglichen) symptome können ja auch: schwindel, herzrythmusstörungen und weitere irritationen auslösen. ... hmmm ... bin ich froh, wenn das durchgestanden ist.

----------


## dreamchaser

Bevor man von einer psychosomatischen Erkrankung spricht, muss man ales organische ausgeschlossen haben. Es kann somit alles psychosomatisch sein, aber vorher muss alles abgeklärt werden. Das bedeutet, dass du auf jden Fall zum Hausarzt, zum Kardiologen und ggf. noch weiter musst.

----------


## Hagen_71

danke für die antwort ... habe ich doch durch: zwei hausärzte, zwei internisten, einen kardiologen, einen radiologen, einmal krankenhaus mit entsprechenden untersuchungen (blutbilder, ekgs, herzechos, röntgen usw.) so langsam fühle ich mich etwas ratlos. die nächsten besuche absolviere ich nochmals beim radiologen(schilddrüse), allergologen(milchzuckerintoleranz), neurologen. weshalb schauen die wenigsten ärzte über ihren fachlichen tellerrand hinaus oder geben an, dass sie ratlos sind und besser an einen kollegen verweisen. ich habe das gefühl jede überweisung erbitten zu müssen ... ich hatte oben noch einmal ausführlich den werdegang meiner symptomatik nebst arztbesuchen aufgeführt.

----------


## peanut1970

Hallo Hagen_71, 
das was Du grade durchmachst, habe ich 7 Jahre mit mir rumgetragen. Zig Ärzte, immer wieder Tests, fiese Infekte, Schmerzen...die Panikattacken blieben...
(incl. der Lactose-Intoleranz, die mittlerweile wieder verschwunden ist) 
Mittlerweile bin ich schlauer. Les Dir mal was zum Thema Fibromyalgie und deren Sympthome durch. Bei mir ist es eine generalisierte Angststörung und Fibro. Ist nur ein Ansatz, den Du Dir mal anschauen solltest...

----------


## Hagen_71

hallo peanut, danke für deine reaktion. nun ja, mit der angst in verbindung mit stress habe ich mich auch schon herumgeschlagen, also mit der möglichkeit. bin noch an der abklärung der organischen geschichten. ich bleibe auf jeden fall dran ... schon aus persönlichen gründen. liebe grüße, hagen

----------


## Hagen_71

Liebe BegleiterInnen und HelferInnen ... war nun endlich beim Radiologen hinsichtlich meiner Schilddrüse, und habe einen Treffer zu verzeichnen. Ob das nun letzthin die Ursache für meine Symptomatik ist wir sich noch zeigen, aber es ist eine heiße Spur. Hier nun die Auswertung:  In horizontalem Querschnittsbild re SD-Seitenlappen 21 mm breit und 18 mm tief, li SD-Seitenlappen 26 mm breit und 22 mm tief. Max. Isthmusbreite ventral der Trachea gemessen, beträgt 6 mm. Diskrete Echoinhomogenität re paratracheal ohne scharfe Berandung, Durchmesser 10 mm, frühe Knotenbildung fraglich. Dorsal li zeigt sich eine Knotenbildung von 14 mm Breite und 12 mm Tiefe. Im schrägen Längsdurchmesser re 48 mm, li 44 mm Seitenlappenlänge. Dabei ist mittig li dorsal der bereits beschriebene Knoten mit 14 mm Durchmesser abgebildet. ... Ich bleibe dran und Danke für die Wegweisungen, Hagen

----------


## Hilfesuchender

Hallo Hagen, 
ich würde gerne erfahren wie es dir in der Zwischenzeit ergangen ist, denn ich kenne deine Symtomatik genau so wie du sie Beschreibst.
Habe mitlerweile alles mögliche an Medi´s durch und nichts hilft wirklich.
Ich leide an der Sache nur schon seit etwar August 08 darunter.
So nach und nach kamen bei mir noch Depresionen dazu, ich muss dazu sagen das diese Depressionen ohne außlöser kommen und gehen. Unteranderem äußert sich ein solcher deprie mit Tränenausbrüchen ohne dafür erkennbare Gründe,ect...
Ich wäre dir sehr dankbar wenn du mir sagen könntest was dir, wenn auch nur kurzfristig, am besten half mit dem mist umzugehen.
Meine Frau (alt genug) und Tochter (2 Jahre) sind auch schon voll genervt von meiner allmorgendlichen Kotzaarien. Bitte bitte, ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar. 
P.s. Sämtliche Untersuchungen, sowie Schilddrüse, 12 Fingerdarm, Laktoseintolleranz incl. kompl. Nahrungsumstellung (zeitweise sogar kein tierisches Fett o. Fleisch), verzischt auf Zucker & Glutenhaltige Speisen, aber das ist auch kein Leben mehr. Achso letztendlich sagte man mir das sei ein als allgemein bekannter Stressmagen, 
ich sag nur HaHa, das soll wohl ein Witz sein!
LG Hilfesuchender

----------


## Hagen_71

hallo ... nach längerer abwesenheit ... immerhin habe ich nun einen namen für meine anzahl an symptomen ... das "roemheld-syndrom". mein magen und all die begleiterscheinungen wie: luftnot, herzstolpern, krämpfe, blähungen sowieso, usw. waren mir hilfreiche begleiter. was mich völlig irritiert ... dass ich so viele fehldiagnosen und unsinnige vorschläge von medizinern, also akademikern erhalten habe, dass dieser stand in meinen augen einer unbedingten kritischen überholung und qualitätskontrolle bedarf. ich wünsche niemandem, wirklich ernsthaft zu erkranken, und sich mit seiner krankheit außerhalb der krankenstandarts zu bewegen und einer behandlung zu bedürfen. dieser umstand macht mir angst. und es sind mehr die ärzte als die krankheit selbst, die mir angst machen.
ich bin dankbar über sämtliche hintergrundinfos zum "roemheld-syndrom", denn es ist ja nur eine sammlung von symptomen, nicht die ursache. danke und gruß, hagen

----------


## klausmann

Hallo Hagen, 
mich würde interessieren was nun nach längerer Zeit bei Ihnen herausgekommen ist. Gibt es neue Befunde bzw. Ursachen?
Bei mir liegen ähnliche Symptome vor, nicht in dieser Intensität. So skurril es nun klingt, aber bei mir scheint es einzig ein Problem mit einem toten Zahn zu sein, den ich hoffentlich bald ziehen lassen werde. Hatten Sie zu diesem Zeitpunkt irgendwelche Probleme mit Ihren Zähnen? Manchmal können unbemerkte Entzündungen vorliegen, diese Schwächen den Körper und können wohl ebenso Auswirkungen auf das Herz haben.

----------


## steven 94

Hallo Hagen, 
mich würde auch sehr interessieren was bei ihnen nach längerer Zeit herausgekommen ist. Ich habe fast genau die selben Symptome bin erst 17 jahre alt deshalb jagen mir diese Symptome noch mehr Angst ein . 
Hallo klausmann, 
Ich habe auch einen toten Zahn und habe auch schon gedacht das es daran liegen könnte. Haben sie sich den Zahn ziehen lassen und wenn ja ist es besser geworden ?  
Lg

----------


## Irish_angel

hallo steven94! 
mir gehts im moment ähnlich... was bei mir morgen früh getestet wird,  ist pfeiffersches drüsenfieber. dazu wird blut abgenommen, man muss  dafür nicht nüchtern sein. es ist eine andere untersuchung, als die  "normale" blutuntersuchung, deshalb musst du deinen arzt gezielt darauf  ansprechen. diese krankheit löst über wochen und monate auch alle möglichen symptome  aus. ist eine viruserkrankung, die dann iwann wieder weggeht...
hast  du auch deine schilddrüse testen lassen? die normale blutuntersuchung,  bei der der tsh wert der schilddrüse getestet wird, reicht nicht aus!!!  kann man sogar bei wikipedia nachlesen, aber anscheinend checken das die  ärzte nicht! lasse dich zum radiologen überweisen und eine szintigraphie  machen, sowie die freien t3 und t4 hormone testen. erst dann kann man  sagen ob die schilddrüse ok ist!! 
beim kardiologen warst du bestimmt  schon, oder? wenn nicht, ekg, belastungs-ekg, langzeit-ekg,  herz-ultraschall machen lassen... dann weiß du schonmal ein bisschen  was. wobei ich sagen muss, dass z.b. eine herzmuskelentzündung trotz  dieser ganzen untersuchungen meist nicht fetsgestellt werden kann. nur mit  einem herz-mrt kann man sicher sehen, ob eine entzündung vorliegt und die ist  leider KEINE kassenleistung und kostet zwischen 500 und 1200 €.... :-/ 
hoffe die tipps konnten dir helfen! ;-)

----------


## steven 94

hallo irish_angel 
ich war am montag bei meinem hausarzt habe dort blutabgenommen bekommen wobei nichts heraus kam haben auch ekg gemacht wo auch nichts ungewöhnliches bei herausgekommen ist also hat mein hausarzt mich zum kardiologen geschickt der hat mit mir dann ekg, belastungs ekg und herz-ultraschall gemacht bei allem ist wieder nichts ungewöhnliches festgestellt worden. aber der kardiologe hat festgestellt das ich eine wirbelsäulenverkrümmung habe und das dies die symptome hervorrufen kann. ich schau mal in den kommenden tagen bei einem orthpäden vorbei.
danke trotzdem irish_angel  :Smiley:  
und sorry für die nicht so gute rechtschreibung  :Zwinker:

----------


## Irish_angel

ok, sag bitte bescheid, ob was rausgekommen ist!  :Smiley:  und trotzdem, wurde die schilddrüse schon komplett überprüft? die löst nämlich auch genau diese symptome aus. also falls nicht, auch unbedingt machen lassen!  :Smiley:

----------


## mike10000

um eine langfristige Genesung herbeizuführen, dürfte eine Amalgamentgiftung, sowie eine Zahnsanierung von Vorteil sein. Dafür gibts natürlich keine Garantie. Ich mache dies allerdings momentan. Ich habe sehr viele, wie hier beschriebene Symptome, und weiss nun endlich warum. Ich habe eine chronische Amalgamvergiftung und eine Amalgamunverträglichkeit. Daran sollte bei all diesen Symptomen immer auch gedacht werden. Liebe Grüße

----------


## Irish_angel

huhu! 
da bin ich wieder!  :Zwinker: 
also pfeiffersches drüsenfieber wars nicht...borreliose auch nicht...symptome habe ich immer noch. 
allerdings habe ich eine atlaskorrektur machen lassen, dadurch richtet sich die ganze wirbelsäule gerade, mein ganzer körper ist nun gerade. beckenschiefstand,k beinlengendifferenz...alles weg... nur dauert es so 3 monate bis sich der körper einigermaßen umgestellt hat, also kann ich noch nix sagen.
 @_mike_ ja das werde ich die nächsten monate auch in angriff nehmen, meine zähne bräuchten eh mal wieder ne generalüberholung  :Zwinker:  nur kostet das immer so viel!  :Sad:  mal schauen, ob ichs schaffe die nächste zeit...
und dann kommt das amalgam raus! 
lg
irish_angel

----------


## mike10000

du solltest allerdings dabei vorsichtig sein. Durch die (einfache) Entfernung können sich Deine Symptome noch verschlimmern. 
Dreifachschutz wäre am besten. Allerdings gibt es wenige Zahnärzte, die so arbeiten.
Durch das Herausbohren entstehen nämlich giftige Dämpfe, die sich im Gehirn absetzen.
Es können natürlich auch bei einfacher Entfernung Teilchen geschluckt werden.

----------


## Pianoman

"Atlaskorrektur", "Amalgamentgiftung" - schön, dass unsere Placebo-Medizin so gut zu heilen vermag. 
Da bleibt dann immer noch viel Platz für wirksame Verfahren bei ernsthaften Beschwerden.

----------


## Glühlämpchen

Aber wie schön, dass die Schulmedizin ganz langsam auf den Trichter  kommt, dass die "Placebo-Medizin" nicht ganz unrecht hat. Siehe neuere  Studien zu VitaminD oder auch Nicotinamid (VitB3) usw. 
Ich frage mich dann immer, wie naiv die Leute sein müssen, wenn sie meinen, dass ihnen die  "Placebo-Medizin" geholfen hat. Schlussfolgernd zu den oben genannten  Äußerungen ordne ich jetzt alles dort ein, was alternativ ist.  
Derartige Artikel, lassen mich an der Schulmedizin aber auch gewaltig zweifeln.   Gefährliche Wechselwirkungen: Zehntausende sterben pro Jahr an Medikamenten - Medikamente - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten   

> Da bleibt dann immer noch viel Platz für wirksame Verfahren bei ernsthaften Beschwerden.

 Da hast du recht. Wenn auch die "Placebo-Medizin" nicht mehr hilft, bleibt immer noch die garantiert wirksame Schulmedizin. Mit welchem Risiko die aber wieder wirkt, ist ne andere Frage. 
Denn jeder sieht nur das, was er sehen möchte ... 
In diesem Sinne ... *"Die Tragödie der Wissenschaft - das Erschlagen einer schönen Hypothese durch eine häßliche Tatsache."*
... zum Glück gilt dies nicht nur einseitig!   :emot33_zipped:

----------


## Juku

Hallo Hagen!
Wie geht es Dir jetzt? Ist ne weile her Dein Eintrag?
Klingt so ähnlich wie meine Probleme gerade. Bin noch am Anfang meiner Untersuchung.Wurde nun Schilddrüse Blutuntersuchung gemacht, aber ob das meine Luftnot Herzrasen bei Antrengung erklärt weiß ich auch nicht. 
Hast Du dich mal auf einen Candida oder auf eine (Histaminunverträglichkeit )checken lassen?
Häufige Infekte können auch daher kommen und das mit dem Herzjagen usw.
Bei mir war angeblich das EKG in Ordnung aber ich habe schon den 3. Infekt binnen drei Monaten nun und ich stellte die letzten Male fest daß da das Herzstolpern anfing. Konnte morgens in der Praxis keine ordentlichen Zeilen schreiben mit dem Fingertremor, ist morgens immer am schlimmsten mit Hinterhauptkopfschmerzen und Schwindel und Augendruck, das ständig auch ohne Infekt. Habe Untersuchungen der HWS gehabt und angeblich wieder nix, obwohl ich deutlich merke das der 2. HWK hin und her tanzt. 
Ich bin mal gespannt ob ich mich diese Woche erhole, bin Physiotherapeutin und und habe keine Energie im Moment und kann mir nicht vorstellen bald wieder die Leute behandeln zu können, man braucht schließlich Kraft dazu.
Meine Chefinnen brauchen mich zur Zeit , sind viele Mitarbeiter krank. 
Cortisolspiegel würde ich mir auch noch bestimmen lassen an deiner Stelle.Schilddrüsenentzündung oder Basedow.? 
Es ist echt blöd, wenn man bei den Ärzten raußgeht weiß es geht einem nicht besonders und hat offiziell nicht viel.
Hoffentlich gehen die bei mir auch nicht auf die Psyche.
Deine Ernährung klingt ja auch nicht schlecht genau wie bei mir, gut aber troztdem nicht hilfreich. 
Ist Dein Eisenwert in Ordnung? 
Hoffe Du hast inzwischen eine  Diagnose mit der Du was anfangen kannst.
Viele Grüße von Juku

----------


## Juku

Hallo Hagen ! Ist ne Weile her Dein Eintrag. Bin heut erst auf Deinen Eintrag gestoßen.
Also klar kann man alles auf die Psyche schieben, aber ich bin auch kein Freund davon zu schnell drauf zu gehen.
Stell mal Deinen Wert der Candida deines Darmes fest, das kann auch damit zusammenhängen. Histaminunverträglichkeit evtl das Herzstolpern auslösbar, vielleicht eine andre Erklärung bei Dir. 
Bei der vegetativen Dystonie sind die Zellen auch schnell leer an Nährstoffen. Aber das geht ja in die Richung Stress und Psyche. Die Psychologen nennen da einen Begriff " Somatisierung" dh der Körper reagiert auf Stress mit solchen Körperzeichen wie Du es nennst. Dein Eisenwert und Cortiolspiegel wäre noch interessant. 
Habe gerade auch solche Symptome wie Du nach 3 Infekten in zwei Monaten ,früherem Candidabefall( Schwächung des Immunsystems: früher fast nie krank und total belastbar), Nachweis des Eppstein Baarvirus im Blut und nun wird die Schilddrüse abgeklärt. 
Bin gespannt wa raußkommt, werde gebraucht als Physio und da braucht man Kraft.  
Hoffe Du konntest was für Dich klären . Grüße von juku

----------

